# hitch from FL to CA



## gingerbreadman (Nov 26, 2010)

im new to this site and this scene. anyways me and my boy just hitched from florida to california. im goine to NY this summer for wat is called the blue herin. can't wait!


----------



## Out of Step (Nov 26, 2010)

welcome to stp


----------



## gingerbreadman (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks man, i was hoping this site would help me in my travles. im just not sure how to utilize it yet.


----------



## Out of Step (Nov 26, 2010)

Just read any and all threads that interest you, lots of knowledge to be soaked up here. 
Also, the sticky posts in each section are almost all must-reads before posting, plus they're also full of interesting and useful info. Lastly, before you post a question, just run a search and see if you can't find the answer on here already, as I've found out, nearly everything I wanted to ask was already asked, I just needed to look it up! 
So hopefully you find what you're looking for, and become acquainted with some of the gloriously beautiful and interesting individuals here on STP.


----------

